# Looky Looky Whats Coming Tomorrow! :D



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG look what I just ordered!!!!!







Thats right, a mother freaking Silverstone Fortress FT01B-W. Coming tomorrow before 12am.

Discuss.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2009)

And then you are going to ship it to me, riiiiight?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pfft, not with how much it bloody cost me


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 5, 2009)

sweet case


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone who wants some amazingly sexy pics in high res of this case, head on over here. 

http://www.frazpc.pl/artykuly/655/SILVERSTONE/FORTRESS/FT01BW/Czarna/forteca

And no your eyes do not decieve you ladies and gentlemen, that is an ALL BLACK ALUMINIUM INTERIOR!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

ALL BLACK MOTHER FREAKING ALUMINIUM INTERIORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Dont think ill be sleeping much tonight. lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can anyone explain this:
http://i.frazpc.pl/pliki/recenzja/SILVERSTONE_FORTRESS_FT01B-W/AIRPRESSURE.jpg


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

its showing air flow paths and heat areas.


----------



## _jM (Jun 5, 2009)

I have he feeling that some of you a re just now realizing this case exists.... Its been out for what ..like 3 months or so now.... Either way, this case has to be the nicest  mid-tower I have ever seen.. with out any mods done to it too.. and the black interior is just the icing on the cake! I wanted this bad boy ever since it came out and I still do! If I ever do go back to a mid-tower this is my choice.... or if I build one for the wife..  Grats Kyle... you made an awesome choice my friend .. and trust me .. its well worth the price you paid.. you will find out once you get your hands on this baby! .. I will be expecting pictures very very soon... like you said.. It should be there by 12 noon... I want pix posted no later than 1pm! . hehe


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

haha, expect a semi - review with plenty of pictures


----------



## MRCL (Jun 5, 2009)

What is it with the Fortresses in the last time? I was uploading mine to the case gallery two days ago, noticed another one being posted there aswell, a day after that a third, now you... what is going on, I demand to know 

Btw I have it since it came out (preordering a case, lol), and I still love it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

Perhaps I should post up my Fortress. Nothing special done to it, but it's still a sexy case. I'll be upgrading to a FT-02 I think. 

Kyle, so you're forewarned, you will have issue cleaning the top and bottom filter once assembled. These two are near impossible to remove and require almost a complete system dis assembly to clean physically. However compressed air is supposed to work wonders in this situation, so its not all bad.


----------



## enaher (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a really nice case, with great airflow, top quality & all black interior, its the Ferrari of cases


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Best case I've ever purchased.

I sat up 2 days straight and I couldn't find the one I liked for my new setup, and almost settled for a ZALMAN GS1000... until I stumbled upon this.

Kyle, check out mine here and see what you think..

Don't forget to post pics when you get it!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 5, 2009)

Great looking case! Very nice


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2009)

And just to think .. I was thinking of switching out my RF to the Fortress ... 

Let me know your thoughts on the case Kyle!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ill drop a link on this thread to my mini review tomorrow 

For now, im trying not to think about it, or else ill get too excited and not sleep tonight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm presently $199 at the Egg with free shipping ($30 MIR though)


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> What is it with the Fortresses in the last time? I was uploading mine to the case gallery two days ago, noticed another one being posted there aswell, a day after that a third, now you... what is going on, I demand to know .



Yeah, it's weird huh?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Anyone who wants some amazingly sexy pics in high res of this case, head on over here.
> 
> http://www.frazpc.pl/artykuly/655/SILVERSTONE/FORTRESS/FT01BW/Czarna/forteca
> 
> And no your eyes do not decieve you ladies and gentlemen, that is an ALL BLACK ALUMINIUM INTERIOR!



outside is anodized, inside is paint  the fan filters at the top are annoying but other than that it's a great case.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

So the inside is made from steel?


----------



## reverze (Jun 5, 2009)

Annodized on the inside or not.. It rocks and looks amazing.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> So the inside is made from steel?



Aluminum through and through. Thats why this sucker is more expensive.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks like rolled steel though.  I know these cases are very similar to Lian Li cases (Lian Li makes them), and I know Lian Li have aluminum insides.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> So the inside is made from steel?



how did you get steel from a paint comment?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> how did you get steel from a paint comment?



It just seems silly to paint aluminum when it can be anodized and it would of course look much better. The way the aluminum is rolled it looks like steel painted black. Anyways, after looking at a silver case I can tell it's definitely not steel.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2009)

cost? I don't know. 







the FT02 looks completely different than this one though has similar internals of the Raven, exterior is aluminum, interior is steel.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't like that Fortress at all. The first will always be my First Lady.
And she looks good in blue. http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2177.html

Its a shame I'm going to sell her... but I need the money


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't which one I prefer, looking at them both.... I think.... I'm swaying with the FT01. Freaking love that case!

Nicely done Alex!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 5, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't which one I prefer, looking at them both.... I think.... I'm swaying with the FT01. Freaking love that case!
> 
> Nicely done Alex!



What did I do


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL!

Sorry meant Kyle - I've had a few Weston's Vintage.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What did I do



Geez, take random praise when you can. In fact I think I'll frequently start praising specifically the wrong person in each thread that requires it.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Got another one winging its way now guys. Just ordered one for myself.

So yes that means this Sniper will be FS soon!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

There should be a Fortress clubhouse


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

I wish they would of included a motherboard access hole and fixed that filter issue other than that it's a great case. another one is the new Lancool Dragon Lord series. bit-tech just did a review of the Lian Li PC-P50 which is basically an aluminum version of the Lancool Dragon Lord models.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, shes all installed. You certainly get what you pay for 

Pictures uploading now


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm excited! I just hope I'm able to see them here, otherwise I gotta wait an hour till I'm at home again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

The pictures really dont do it justice as its overcast here and quite dark. Im going to take some more pictures once it brightens up a bit, but for now these dark ones will have to "wet your appetite"


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, its in, installed, and looks as fine as hell.

The pictures DONT do it justice - ill wait for a brigther day and take some proper pictures.

















































































All pictures were taken quite hastily as I wanted to get on it


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

little too claustrophobic for my likes maybe because I have a HAF 932 lol take out the unused hard drive bracket at the top of the bottom cage and remove the top cage.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Remove the top cage, where the DVD drive is housed? And remove the cages, where all the cables are hidden behind?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

you can remove the top cage to fit longer video cards since your not using it just remove it to give you more air flow and since you are only using 2 hard drives in the bottom cage that supports 3, remove the unused bracket at the top.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Anyone who wants some amazingly sexy pics in high res of this case, head on over here.
> 
> http://www.frazpc.pl/artykuly/655/SILVERSTONE/FORTRESS/FT01BW/Czarna/forteca
> 
> And no your eyes do not decieve you ladies and gentlemen, that is an ALL BLACK ALUMINIUM INTERIOR!



Mine is polished


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, my mistake bumble. Ill have a look at it now.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Oh, my mistake bumble. Ill have a look at it now.



the top 180mm air flow is being blocked by your heatsink and the case doesn't come with a side fan you could use the extra air flow from the front 180mm fan.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually, temperature wise, everything is excellent. idling at 34 *C on my GTX, 38 degrees on all the VRM's and in the mid 20's for the PCB temperature, my quad is idling at 22 - 25 - 17 - 28, and everything is deadly silent.

So no need for any extra airflow or removal of any cages tbh.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 6, 2009)

damn thats some sexy thing, me want


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Down to £125 on scan this weekend 

Mines coming tues. woo!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Actually, temperature wise, everything is excellent. idling at 34 *C on my GTX, 38 degrees on all the VRM's and in the mid 20's for the PCB temperature, my quad is idling at 22 - 25 - 17 - 28, and everything is deadly silent.
> 
> So no need for any extra airflow or removal of any cages tbh.



they are serving no purpose but being a restriction on air flow, more air flow means more air for your power supply and video card. you have showed us the case now you can remove them if you ever install new hard drives just add as many brackets as needed


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> they are serving no purpose but being a restriction on air flow, more air flow means more air for your power supply and video card. you have showed us the case now you can remove them if you ever install new hard drives just add as many brackets as needed



Fair point, however I like the look that the full cage makes - it fills out space that may look out of place without it installed.

They dont need removing, temps are fine as they are, lower than I was getting in my 690 and that was restriction free (near as damnit anyway).


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

ultimately it's your decision but if I owned it I would remove both cages and install a Western Digital 750GB or even both your Spinpoint and Barracuda in the top 5.25", filling space is a bad thing! 

PS, oh and I would probably use a hole saw on the window to add another maybe two 120mm lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this case just not up to your standard bumble? Everyone else is saying how nice it is and everything, im rather impressed with it but your still picking fault?

A. To do your proposed plan id have to reroute a lot of cables, so thats time gone.

B. to install a 750GB harddrive (why?!) I would need to buy that first, so thats what, £65 gone. Then, if I just moved my existing 2 up into the bays id have to buy a second adapter to do so, costing say £10 each.

C. TAKE A HOLE SAW TO THE SIDE WINDOW?! when its this new, and adding 2 fans there would be unecessary and ugly as sin? 



Point made tbh.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

see front and rear fans create an air stream to dissipate the heat, top and bottoms fans are usually restricted by a video card or heatsink so the most important fans on a case are the side panel intakes because of the axis and coverage they shed temperatures they directly cool where front intakes have to pass through a hard drive cage or rack. you can't really make an argument about time lol I just used the 750GB as an example I have one laying around, 3.25" to 5.25" hard drive adapters cost like $1.99, Silverstone FT01 is a great case but I could make it better and I would set it up a little differently thats all.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done, im not fortunate enough to have one 'laying around'. They may be that cheap in the states, but a single unit is £6 here, not including delivery. Also, see these videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe-2...482206160&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLOg9yI3rjs&feature=fvw


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

I seen those videos a couple months ago but thanks. i'm not sure why you posted them?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

Perhaps to prove that the case is fine without removing the cage? The positive airflow on this cage is huge, irrespective of the location of the HDD cage.

Im not arguing with you anymore, id rather talk to those who appreciate a good case, not someone whos going to constantly pick faults for no reason at all.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice looking case and glad to see you made a very nice "upgrade" from your CM690.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Perhaps to prove that the case is fine without removing the cage? The positive airflow on this cage is huge, irrespective of the location of the HDD cage.
> 
> Im not arguing with you anymore, id rather talk to those who appreciate a good case, not someone whos going to constantly pick faults for no reason at all.



ok but the person demonstrating this is using a smoke machine that is blowing it at 1 PSI at least which is also assisted by the front 180mm. the hard drive cage is restricting the air stream clearly and if you slow it down you will see once he turns the smoke machine on the first wave actually goes to the side of the hard drive cage instead of through it.

i'm not going to stroke your e-peen I have mentioned twice the case looks nice and has lots of good features I even recommended it in 1 or 2 case buying threads. a little positive criticism isn't going to hurt anybody, you want to see negative criticism go look at my post in the Thermaltake Level 10 thread.



kenkickr said:


> Very nice looking case and glad to see you made a very nice "upgrade" from your CM690.



agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2009)

The first video is rubbish,you dont get positive or negative pressure with the side off.The second shows it better though.

Nice job kyle ,its a very nice case.A bit small for me though.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 6, 2009)

tigger said:


> The first video is rubbish,you dont get positive or negative pressure with the side off.The second shows it better though.
> 
> Nice job kyle ,its a very nice case.A bit small for me though.



They have sealed on a piece of acetate in place of the side panel. It shows you in one of the vids


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2009)

Aah  i never noticed that,maybe i should go back to bed.


----------



## leventp (Jun 6, 2009)

Kyle, I have a question:

Are the top USB ports angled upwards? Because the way they look in the pictures, they seem to be obstructed by the angled bottom of the connectors bay.

I hope I managed to express what I mean. 

Best wishes, Levent


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 6, 2009)

they are angled just a touch off center, Ive only used a cable so far so that might cauase issues with MP3 players and such.

Good spot!


----------

